# Asian markets in the red again



## bowman (31 August 2009)

Hang Seng down 1.7%
Nikkei down .35%
Shanghai down almost 4%

Don't forget to take some CYU profits before the close.


----------



## bowman (31 August 2009)

Well the Shanghai dragged everyone down, DOW futures are currently down 65 points and I'm back to daytrading again.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## shortlist (1 September 2009)

bowman said:


> Well the Shanghai dragged everyone down, DOW futures are currently down 65 points and I'm back to daytrading again.
> 
> Hmmmmm.




Do you mind saying who you day-trade with? I'm new to this and currently checking out Commsec, Etrade and Bell Direct. 

Thanks, SL


----------

